# Giselle: Keeper of the Flame (Love, Drama and Gay Coming of Age)



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This is Book 4 of "The Gastien Series", a dramatic, historical family saga meant for adults. It is dark, gritty, emotional and enjoyable for both men and women.

Giselle: Keeper of the Flame

Please check it out on Amazon, where you will find a sample to read. Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream (The Gastien Series)










Europe is full of dark memories. Giselle's love is forbidden; her chance to be a mother destroyed. She flees to New York where she becomes the haute couture fashion designer to the wealthy, high-society Grand Dames of New York. After all, she had been mentored by the legendary Charles Worth himself.

Giselle's past remains cloaked in shadows, increasing her allure. Her heart is engaged by a man who comes to her only in secrecy, drawing her back to her mysterious past.

When her brother dies and his wife abandons their child, she takes on the care of her infant nephew. Giselle decides she has to stop and take stock of her life. She has been given her one chance to be a mother, but the cost will be the end of the few moments she can still have with her one true love.

Yet love is not easily destroyed for those who are strong enough to survive its pain.

***************************************************************************************

Amazon link: http://tinyurl.com/aq6nnlx Go there to read sample/buy.

Fanpage: www.facebook.com/Gastien.Beauchamp

Thank you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Caddy --------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I think if you asked any author on here, they would say the best reward is when readers let them know they loved a book  Yesterday I got a message from a reader who has never contacted me before about this book.  Here is what she said, "Just when I thought it couldn't get any better, it just did. Thank you for writing Giselle."

That made me feel so happy.  Knowing someone enjoying reading my newest book is a great feeling!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

“I would enjoy seeing Milan with you, Laurent,” she finally admitted. “I would enjoy it very much.”

“Excellent. Be ready by nine o’clock tomorrow morning for a day of museums. Milan has a lot to offer in that department. Wear shoes that are broken in!” he warned.

“Indeed.”

They finished their meals in silence. After gracefully wiping her mouth with her napkin, Giselle stood. 

“Laurent, it has been a long day. I think I’ll retire to my room now, but I will meet you at the front desk at nine o’clock tomorrow morning. Merci beaucoup for joining me! It has been…interesting.” What a dolt I am, she thought. Why am I so formal with him? I sound like a forty-year-old spinster!

He stood. “Excellent. And you’re welcome. I am just thankful you didn’t send me back to my table, crushed ego in my hands. Have a pleasant sleep.” Have a pleasant sleep? She must think you are a stuffy old moron, he chided himself. Or maybe she thought him forward for even mentioning her bedtime!

She inclined her head then and turned. Hesitating, she decided to just say it. Turning back, she admitted, “I do hope tomorrow we can be more relaxed with each other. I feel like I’m in a play or something. I’m sorry that I’ve been so formal. I must be feeling a little off.”

The relief showed in his face. “I promise not to be stiff tomorrow.” Then he realized what he had just said. His face turned crimson. Looking back at her, he noticed that she was trying not to laugh. As he watched, she gave in to the giggles and soon they were both laughing quite loudly.

“Oh, my! Now you know for sure that I’m not as proper as I try to be! Before I say anything to completely damage my reputation, I will go and leave you to your lack of stiffness!” She walked away still giggling.

“My lack of – oh wait a minute, now,” he called out. Then, realizing that he could get mired in a conversation that would only embarrass both of them, he simply said, “Good night Giselle. I think you and I will hit it off quite well. Your sense of humor is a relief, to say the least!”


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Reader review: "Caddy Rowland has done it agian...Keeper of the Flame was an awesome addition to the Gastien series...i was right in the book at every page...the characters once again came to life...it took me only 2 days to finish the book..i could not stop reading...this series is a must..start from book one..you WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED!!!!"

This was the complete review. See it on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/review/R2PXQI0DLMWOO7/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00A3GSNVO&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review from a reader on Goodreads:

I loved reading about Giselle and her life. She is Gastien's child and very headstrong when in her 20's!

Giselle wanted to move to America and make a name for herself in the fashion industry. And that she did! All of Gastein's children have been successful in business but personal lives not as much.

I like how Caddy intertwined history within the book. During Giselle's lifetime their was Wars, sickness, unions, and fires. All of that to contend with while building a business.

She had put any kind of relationship on hold until later in life then her plate became very full with taking care of Tristan Michael's child and her business...

...I am anxiously waiting for the next book about Gastien Tristan which is also a painter like his grandfather. I do hope he travels to Paris and traces his grandfathers roots. Hopefully he will find out about him, his life, friends,loves, and adventures. I know GastienTristan has some heartache on the way but he will be and already is a successful painter. Kudos to Giselle for seeing he had talent at an early age and getting him training in the field...

...I like reading about strong women and Giselle was one! Caddy you did awesome job of the women in the series they all have inner strength, including Gastien's mother Marguierite. I also love strong friendships the characters have along with love interest.

When is the next one! Is it available Kindle or Nook?

Again, thank you!!!!

When I was in my twenties I loved Danielle Steel but they were predictable unlike your writing. So glad I found you!!

-Trish


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Giselle: Keeper of The Flame is Book four in this series and is just as Amazing as the others. It grabbed hold of me and I couldn't put it down. All the characters are seperated with their own personalities, which makes the series and this book unique and life like. I respect the role of Giselle, and the responsabilities that she has taken on. I almost wish for Gastien and Jacques to be together, which I'm sure after the horrible situation they was in at the end, it will at least, bring them a little closer to each other. I am excited for the next book in this series.

Amazon review: http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A1F19DUNJ1W5JM/ref=cm_pdp_rev_title_3?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview#R3B9V5XXFN8D0X


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

SHort excerpt from Giselle: Keeper of the Flame: 

As the months went by, Gastien and Jacques grew ever closer. Gastien would sometimes wake up at night in a cold sweat because he had dreamed that Jacques had left him. He didn’t want to imagine living without his teacher, who was now also his dearest friend.

Of course, as they grew even closer, Gastien shared his lack of interest in sex. Jacques assured him that there was probably nothing wrong, that once he fell in love, he would feel differently. 

Silently Jacques looked on as Gastien painted. Things will change, and you will become a happy, satisfied man. Unless, of course, you are me, he thought sadly. 

Jacques didn’t have a problem with desire. He had a moral dilemma. The engraving on the back of Gastien’s bracelet meant much more than he had let on.

In spite of knowing how wrong it was, Jacques was in love with his student.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"Caddy Rowland weaves an interesting family story interspersed with history for context. Writing a series gives the reader hours of entertainment plus the continuous gift of anticipation." Review: http://www.amazon.com/review/R29GXFHP49SNQS/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00A3GSNVO&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Would you buck convention and rules for love?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

The Gastien Series is many things: historical fiction, drama, family saga, psychological novel. Some are also coming of age and love stories. The last books include gay coming of age and gay romance. Just like any family, there are many stories to tell.

It is dark, sad, upsetting, heartwarming, funny and always thought-provoking. There are a few blatantly cruel scenes and some extremely tender ones. The series tackles social issues such as class struggle, homelessness, the quest for power, bigotry, family secrets, and shows how one man's choices effect others for generations to come.

Be prepared for an extremely emotional read. Yes, at times the characters will upset you. You will love, hate, pity, respect, disrespect and cheer for them. Just like in any family, no one is perfect. Their personality warts are fully displayed. You will grow to feel like a part of the Beauchamps, and when the series is over the characters will stay alive in your mind for weeks.

Come along and join the family. Let them tell you their story. I think you will find the ride unlike any you've taken before.

*This series is meant for adults. As such, it contains adult scenes and themes.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This book is really two separate stories. One is about Giselle and her love, Laurent. The other is about Gastien, the grandson, and his realization as he grows into his teenage years that he is gay in 1940's USA.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> The first half or three quarters of the book was good and held my interest; but when Gastian could not decide whether or not he was homosexual......that was when the book became boring and draggy and I began skimming the page instead of reading.


Yes, the second half is about the struggle of coming to terms with being gay in 1940's America.

Full review: http://www.amazon.com/review/R29ILLK7Y9BY44/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00A3GSNVO&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you like French and American history? Drama? Romance? If so, this book is definitely for you. Late nineteenth and early 20th century time period.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

bumping for new members


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

The first half of Giselle is a poignant love story between a man and a woman. The second half is a poignant drama of a young man trying to deny to his gayness, since "gay" was a very dangerous thing to be in 1940's USA.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This review was left on book 5 of the series, but pertains to all of it: One of the best book series I've ever read. I couldn't put them down or wait for the next boks in the series.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1MH56UXGKFTMY/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00CCG9ETS&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

guest blog about writing by the seat of my pants: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.com/2013/08/writing-by-seat-of-my-pants-by-guest.html


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I was a guest on Bennet Pomerantz's ANYTHING GOES blogradio last night. Here is the interview:

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/bennetpomerantz/2014/01/18/anything-goes-caddy-rowland


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"I enjoyed the entire series."

Short review: http://www.amazon.com/Giselle-Keeper-Flame-Gastien-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B00A3GSNVO/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: "I read all the books in the Gastien series. Loved them. I'm a Historical Romance fan and love to read a whole series. The story just keeps on going!!" Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Giselle-Keeper-Flame-Gastien-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B00A3GSNVO/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_summary?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=byRankDescending


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Short and sweet 5 star review: "love this auther
worth every penny!"

link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/reviews/Giselle%2FCaddy-Rowland/1113760998?csrfToken=SbeZZz6EUnUHg2F25PO9Q4H6I8AWnDAf&sort=3#reviews


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

bumping


----------

